# CHE PECCATO!



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

*Era caduta lunedì durante una lezione di sci in Canada*

*È morta l'attrice Natasha Richardson
*

*Aveva 45 anni. Il portavoce: «Liam Neeson, i suoi figli e la intera famiglia sono sotto choc e devastati» *



 *NOTIZIE CORRELATE*
 * Natasha Richardson, morte cerebrale (18 mar. 2009) *
 * Natasha Richardson: morte cerebrale,medici staccheranno apparecchiature (17 mar. 2009) *
 

*





   Natasha Richardson (Afp)   WASHINGTON* - E’ morta giovedì a soli 45 anni Natascha Richardson, l’attrice appartenente alla dinastia dei Redgrave e moglie dell’attore Liam Neeson. L’interprete di «Patty Hearst» (1988), film dedicato alla nipote di un magnate della stampa sequestrata nel 1974 da un gruppuscolo terrorista della Sla (Armata di Liberazione Simbionese), era stata ricoverata due giorni fa in un ospedale di Montreal, in Canada, dopo un grave incidente sugli sci.  
*L'ANNUNCIO *- Alan Nierob, portavoce della famiglia, in un comunicato ha detto: «Liam Neeson, i suoi figli e l’intera famiglia sono scioccati e devastati dalla tragica morte della loro amata Natasha. Esprimono la loro profonda gratitudine per il sostegno, l’amore e le preghiere di tutti e chiedono che sia rispettata la loro riservatezza durante questo difficilissimo momento». Martedì l’attrice aveva riportato un forte trauma cranico mentre sciava con un istruttore a Mont Tremblant. Liam Neeson, impegnato nelle riprese del suo ultimo film a Toronto, «Chloe» era volato subito al capezzale della moglie. Dichiarata morta cerebralmente, è stata trasferita a New York, dove i medici le hanno staccato la spina. Richardson, figlia dell’attrice britannica Vanessa Redgrave e del regista Broadway Tony Richardson, era nata a Londra l’11 maggio 1963, ma si è poi naturalizzata statunitense. Nel 1998 aveva vinto un Tony Award per la migliore attrice nel musical Cabaret e ha recitato in diversi film di Hollywood tra cui «Genitori in trappola» (1998) al fianco di un’allora 11enne Lindsay Lohan. Aveva sposato Liam Neeson nel 1994 dopo averlo conosciuto sul set del film «Nell». L’attrice lascia anche due figli, Micheal Richard Antonio, 13 anni, e Daniel Jack, 12. 

*Corriere 19 marzo 2009

*http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...394-1468-11de-9dd5-00144f02aabc&vxBitrate=300


Tutto per uno stupido incidente sulla neve  

	
	
		
		
	


	







.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Era caduta lunedì durante una lezione di sci in Canada*
> 
> *È morta l'attrice Natasha Richardson*
> 
> ...


 

....davvero....che peccato....tant'è che oltretutto era un'ottima attrice....
...come diceva totò.....la livella....


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Era caduta lunedì durante una lezione di sci in Canada*
> 
> *È morta l'attrice Natasha Richardson*
> 
> ...


Si vabbè... ma qui siamo in disquisizioni culturali, non in cronaca...


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vabbè... ma qui siamo in disquisizioni culturali, non in *cronaca*...


Con cio'? La morte di un artista come la Richardson non impoverisce il mondo della cultura del teatro e del cinema?



Mica ho postato la caduta di una velina


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Con cio'? La morte di un artista come la Richardson non impoverisce il mondo della cultura del teatro e del cinema?*
> 
> 
> 
> Mica ho postato la caduta di una velina


 Mah... dai, questa te la passo, ma non abituarti


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mah... dai, questa te la passo, ma non abituarti



Purtroppo le cattive abituni le conservo bene bene ... i miei difetti son diventati le mie virtu' (non possedendone nessuna  di virtu  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Purtroppo le cattive abituni le conservo bene bene ... i miei difetti son diventati le mie virtu' (non possedendone nessuna di virtu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non copiarmi la firma, però...


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non copiarmi la firma, però...


... e' stato sempre il mio motto ... la frase di Andre' non l'avevo manco letta, semmai leggiti la mia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  di firma


----------

